# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > مبتدی: وصل شدن به اینترنت در ubuntu

## mohmadd

با سلام 
بنده چند روز پیش از سایت english ubuntu نسخه ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso رو دانلود کردم و با هزار دردسر ریختم رو فلش کارتم از اونجا هم به صورت بوت نصب کردم 
بنده الان win7 64bit دارم که بعد نصب ubuntu بالا نمیومد که البته الان حل شدش.
چند تا سئوال دارم 

1.چگونه به اینترنت وصل بشم؟ اون بالا سمت راست یه قسمت هستش که تو help خودش گفت بود از اونجا باید کانکت بشی که البته اون درست نیست به منو های سمت چپ هم نگاه کردم بخش هایی بودش برای اینکار ولی ای پی ادرس و dns و ... میخواست 
2. من رو اون منوی قسمت پایینی کلیک کردم و چند تا منوی دیگه اضافه کردم و پاکشون کردم که حالا متاسفانه اونم پاک شد چطور برگردونمش ؟
3. بنده الان از کجا شروع کنی به یاد گیری کتابی چیزی معرفی میکنید ؟ چطور میشه برای لینوکس برنامه نوشته و کامپیل کرد . و ایا با برنامه نویسی تو ویندوز فرق داره ؟

----------


## blue_lotus

1- اگر مودم adsl و از نوع lan دارید باید مودم رو شناخته باشه. این روش رو انجام بدید: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,9324.0.html
2- باید روی منوی بالا کلیک راست کنید و add panel رو بزنید. بعدش هم applet هاشو اضافه کنید مثل clock, show windows و ...
3-از ویکی سایت اوبونتو میتونید شروع کنید. هر مشکلی هم داشتید در ویکی بگردید احتمالا توضیح داده. کتاب رو هم میتونید یا از پارسیکس بخونید که فارسی هم هست یا کتاب انگلیسی خود ubuntu رو بگیرید.

----------


## akbarg64

> با سلام 
> بنده چند روز پیش از سایت english ubuntu نسخه ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso رو دانلود کردم و با هزار دردسر ریختم رو فلش کارتم از اونجا هم به صورت بوت نصب کردم 
> بنده الان win7 64bit دارم که بعد نصب ubuntu بالا نمیومد که البته الان حل شدش.
> چند تا سئوال دارم 
> 
> 1.چگونه به اینترنت وصل بشم؟ اون بالا سمت راست یه قسمت هستش که تو help خودش گفت بود از اونجا باید کانکت بشی که البته اون درست نیست به منو های سمت چپ هم نگاه کردم بخش هایی بودش برای اینکار ولی ای پی ادرس و dns و ... میخواست 
> 2. من رو اون منوی قسمت پایینی کلیک کردم و چند تا منوی دیگه اضافه کردم و پاکشون کردم که حالا متاسفانه اونم پاک شد چطور برگردونمش ؟
> 3. بنده الان از کجا شروع کنی به یاد گیری کتابی چیزی معرفی میکنید ؟ چطور میشه برای لینوکس برنامه نوشته و کامپیل کرد . و ایا با برنامه نویسی تو ویندوز فرق داره ؟


سلام.نحوه اتصالت چه جوریه؟ وایرلس؟ ADSl یا دیال آپ.اما در مورد ای دی اس ال و وایرلس ازون نوار بالا روی نتورک منیجر کلیک کن و ادیت کانکشن بزن.خب تنظیمات رو باید انجام بدی که بستگی به ای اس پی داره.بیشتر توضیح بده تا راهنماییت کنیم.موفق باشید.

----------


## mohmadd

خوب دوستان مشکلم حل شد فقط الان فارسی رو هم نصب کردم ولی کارکتر پ نداره !
و این سئوالم :



> و ایا با برنامه نویسی تو ویندوز فرق داره ؟

----------


## blue_lotus

برای کاراکتر پ دکمه‌ی m انگلیسی رو بزنید.

منظورتون چه برنامه نویسی ای هست؟ بعضی هاش همونه بعضی‌هاش هم syntax فرق میکنه یا هدر ها و وقفه و ...

----------


## mohmadd

> برای کاراکتر پ دکمه‌ی m انگلیسی رو بزنید.
> 
> منظورتون چه برنامه نویسی ای هست؟ بعضی هاش همونه بعضی‌هاش هم syntax فرق میکنه یا هدر ها و وقفه و ...


C++‎ ,C#‎,xxx
یا اگه خود لینوکس چیز دیگه ای داره معرفی کنید ؟

----------


## blue_lotus

C++‎‎ تا جایی که اطلاع دارم طبق استاندارد بین المللی پیاده سازی شده. و فرقی نداره. چند دفعه که سورس کامپایل کردم که به مشکلی برنخوردم. مگر هدری باشه که مخصوص ویندوز باشه
اما C#‎‎ که با پروژه mono پیاده سازی شده خیلی از کلاس ها و توابع و ... رو نداره. ضمن اینکه نسبت به ویندوز خیلی قدیمی هست. برای سی شارپ اگر برا ویندوز میخواید برنامه بنویسید، بهتره از ویژوال استدیو و ویندوز استفاده کنید.

c,ruby,python,perl هم مشابه ویندوز هست(یعنی استاندارد اصلی) و سینتکس فرقی نداره.

زبان خاصی ندیدم که مختص لینوکس باشه. فقط shell script هست که یک زبان سطح بالاست و در لینوکس کاربرد بالایی داره.

----------

